# Building a new board!



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So I've put together a pile of my favorite things and now I have to figure out a way to mount and wire it all to the Trailer Trash board below. I still have to clean up the wiring from the original owner but for now I'm more concerned about making it all fit and focusing on the layout. See below for more...



















This is kinda my thoughts at 10:30 on a Sunday night. I use the El Cap a lot so bottom corner and the Timmy and Ego are always on so top right and outta the way. The AD-80 will go on one of the Keeley loopers while the Flint and Blue Sky will go on the other. The drive and fuzz will remain in the chain and the tuner will just be on it's designated out from the volume staying out of the way. My plan is to make it go Ego (compressor) to Black 65 (drive) to LunMod (fuzz) to Timmy (boost/eq) to EBJR (volume) off shoot to the Strobostomp (tuner) and continue the chain from the volume to the El Cap (delay) to the first Keeley looper for the AD-80 (delay) to the second Keeley looper for the Flint (tremolo) and Blue Sky (reverb) and lastly to the amp. Suggest away if something could benefit from a switch in order. Input is always appreciated.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm also trying to find some bulk cable to match what's already on the board. Can anyone make out what it might be from the middle picture?


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really cool effects!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

vadsy said:


> I'm also trying to find some bulk cable to match what's already on the board. Can anyone make out what it might be from the middle picture?


It looks like Evidence Audio Melody cable.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I had never tried your FLINT, Vadim... I am GAS-ing for one bad.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ElectricMojo said:


> Really cool effects!


Thank you!

Charles, have you noticed a difference in the quality of the finish on the new Black 65 from Wampler vs. some of the older stuff like the Ego or Paisley Drive? In comparison the powder coating and screen printing looks a little lower grade on mine.



Brennan said:


> It looks like Evidence Audio Melody cable.


Wow, that looks right on! Thanks for the help. Any ideas on where to shop in Canada for the stuff?



blam said:


> I wish I had never tried your FLINT, Vadim... I am GAS-ing for one bad.


Sorry about that, for what it's worth after trying out your Phase 90 I was missing mine but here's a plus... the Flint can get right low and slow which gets sounding very "phasey". I'm not saying it's a direct replacement but it can do in a pinch.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Wow, that looks right on! Thanks for the help. Any ideas on where to shop in Canada for the stuff?


I'm not sure, honestly. I used to get it from Lava Cable, but it looks like they're only selling their own brand now. Road Rage seems to stock finished cables, can't hurt to ask them if they'll sell bulk cable as well (I believe they have a presence on this board).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll try and get a hold of them. I found that Axe and You Shall Receive carries Evidence Audio stuff but not the Melody in bulk and Scott just got back to me saying he doesn't recommend this stuff for pedalboards as it's apparently very stiff. I might be better of buying something different altogether and starting fresh just reusing the connectors. My OCD won't allow for mismatched cable.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> My OCD won't allow for mismatched cable.












I am running Lava ELC on mine. it is also a little stiff.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It should be fine if you don't play with it too much but she prefers it that way. 


Sorry... I couldn't help myself.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, Road Rage and Axe and You Shall Receive don't stock the Evidence Melody cable in bulk length. Trailer Trash also don't seem to carry it anymore. I'm going to try Tapestry and Avenue today but I have doubts about both of those. I think ebay might be useful here, it seems a place in Texas carries the stuff and sells a fair amount of it. I wonder if just a full on rewire is the way to go? I'd like to stick with solder in this case and the OD of the cable is important to me as I prefer it's snug in the connector, I also like the idea of a stiffer wire as it seems easier to train and keep in place. Still if anyone has a suggestion or a supply of cable drop me a line.

*Edit: If anyone has a suggestion on getting industrial velcro off, that harder plastic click stuff, feel free to let me know. I spent 30 minutes with a heatgun yesterday and all I got done was three 4" strips.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

re: cable source - Might want to give NiceRack a shout. He's pretty much the go-to guy for the pro's here in Toronto.

http://nicerackcanada.com/

DW


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Avenue Guitars sells bulk Evidence Audio cable. Or at least I bought some bulk monorail from them. Local to boot!!

oops, didn't read all the posts, looks like you tried there.....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried places far and wide, from the GTA to White Rock and in between, I couldn't find the Melody in bulk anywhere in Canada so I had to go the US route. It's ordered and should be here next week. I was offered lots of other Evidence options but since my OCD won't allow for mismatched cables and I didn't want to waste 20 feet of already soldered wire I decided that this would be a decent option.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Update on the build/rebuild. 

I dismantled the wiring and decided a new base would look best. I had some 13mm Baltic Birch in the garage, so I cut it, gave it a quick coat of flat black and it slid right in. The design of the board actually makes it really easy to change stuff out, simple and quick. Here is a before and after.

View attachment 2854
View attachment 2855


I don't want to use Velcro or to mount the pedals from underneath like my last board so I got some aluminum pieces and drilled mounting holes for everything. I found some leftover Tolex, oddly enough it matches the board, and glued everything. Thinking about having to mount two power supplies underneath I tweaked the layout a bit to allow for a larger open space on the bottom, the pedals in the top right corner are either always on or controlled by a looper so easy access isn't really a concern. I added a Strymon Fav switch this week thanks to noman, 20 min in the WTB section gets results! Here is some work in progress and new layout pictures. 

View attachment 2861
View attachment 2862
View attachment 2863


Now I would say comes the hardest part, I need to wire everything up. I've got some new EA Melody cable and 1/4" ends as well as old stuff I'm planning to reuse. The power is also a mix of old and new. I plan on soldering everything and heat shrinking all the connections. The last challenge will be to run and strap everything as nice as it was when Trailer Trash did it. Here's everything I need to make fit. Wish me luck!

View attachment 2864


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

You do nice work , it's looking great !!

Thumbs up from the Saskatchewan Judge !!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So after a "go get em tiger" start I had a few things get in the way and decided to replace the tuner (only because the opportunity presented itself) and I got a tiny bit lazy but it's finally finished. I had the chance to spend some time on it during a rainy day and even played out with it this last weekend. Works great, no noise, solid, love it.

View attachment 3226

View attachment 3227

View attachment 3228

View attachment 3229


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! Nice work. Let me know when you're tired of it. Maybe I can trade you for my old tele that you now own.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really, really nice board!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a really nice board vadsy!

So the Timmy is always on?
I notice the gain right down, so is it more of an enhancer then?

Where are the power cables for the PP2+ running to?
So no problem powering the Strymon pedals?

What do the loopers do?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea, the Timmy is and always has been on, gain stays low but the volume stays high. It looks like the gain knob might have gotten turned down by the carrying case, I've noticed the new bag can mess with the top row a bit, but usually the gain is at 9 o'clock and the volume at 2. I use it mostly as a clean boost and a simple EQ, so yes an enhancer of sorts and I've loved it since the day I got it.

The power cables run along the top edge, can't see it in the picture, and both tie into the recessed male socket on the side next to the Neutrik amp and guitar jacks just below the Timmy. This way everything I need externally for the board is on the right side and is kept close together.

No problems powering the Strymon stuff, I actually got away with powering all 3 using one PP2+ and a current doubler cable before, officially it wasn't enough by the numbers but it worked and the Strymon pedals don't fire up if you don't give them enough juice. I run the El Cap on one supply and the Flint with Blue Sky on the other, all of my labeling got washed out by the high contrast in the picture so I'll have to take another.

The first looper runs the Blue Sky and Flint, I use them less than the El Cap, and the other runs the AD-80 for a nice quick slapback delay everything else lets the signal pass through pretty easily.

Thanks for the praise everyone!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Where are the power cables for the PP2+ running to?


Here's a better, not great but better, picture of the power cables and the labelling. The right side power and Nuetrik jacks are from the previous owners setup and I'm not using them at this moment but since they were already installed I just left them.

View attachment 3234

View attachment 3235


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks vadsy!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice work! Loving it! Whenever I see a pedalboard this well thought-out and neatly executed, it makes me want to spend a little more time organizing my own...but I won't...I'll just be jealous.


----------



## pb23r (Nov 19, 2006)

Vadsy - awesome work, really nice!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

pb23r said:


> Vadsy - awesome work, really nice!


Agreed. Nicely done. My board is a glorified rats nest by comparison.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks.

As for your board, I wouldn't call it a rats nest at all and I think even IF it was the pedals on it would be too distracting for anyone to notice anything else you have going on.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

vadsy said:


> ..the pedals on it would be too distracting...


Yeah, I kind of feel like I own a Ferrari but don't know how to drive stick when I pull my board out at a gig; it's all for show guys, my skillz don't equal the dollars I've put into my gear. **shame**

But We all make up for it by buying more pedals...


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh vadsy, a question: any idea where to find those little black screw-down tabs nicely restraining your cables?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Home Depot has the 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 but I'm sure an electronics store might have more selection.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice. Thanks chief!


----------

